# NOS Whizzer Kits;2 Sportsman's; Pacemaker; Cushman Scooters; couple BSA's; 50's Bike Shop Inventory



## IngoMike (Feb 12, 2019)

On my local Craigslist: https://monterey.craigslist.org/atq/d/monterey-vintage-motorcycle-collection/6817379734.html

Not a great week for this to come up on my local Craigslist as I am in the process of closing down my 23 year old business, but I did talk to the guy today, and I will have time on Friday to go and check it out and get some photos, its only 5 minutes away. Here is what I was told today; 6 - 8 NOS Whizzer kits; 2 Sportsman's; a Pacemaker; 2 Cushman scooters; BSA Bantam; BSA winged wheel; other frames and bunches of parts for Whizzers, pistons, rings, tanks, all NOS; also, his dad bought Brooks Cyclery in San Jose, so a bike shop worth of parts from the 50's. These items are in his fathers house which is in escrow and must be vacated asap. He is willing to let it all go for a really good price and just threw up the ad with the 20K to get it out there. I will be ok figuring out the 50's bike shop parts and such, but I am not knowledgeable on the Whizzers, Cushman's or BSA's, and was hoping someone would chime in?  The lousy photo that is posted on his ad he said is a 1909 Indian Tank, all custom and restored, he is looking for 6 - 10k for that one by itself, and it is not part of the deal. It sounded like he will let it all go for a screaming deal if it all goes. I will post more this week if I can get over there, any thoughts?


----------



## Boris (Feb 12, 2019)

Sorry to hear that you have to close down your shop. Who knows maybe another door just opened? Good luck with this.


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 12, 2019)

@Boris - Thank you for the encouragement, it is a surreal week tearing down my business and packing up by Thursday. A lot of doors have been opening lately so I think a new location will reveal itself soon, I have been looking for over 2 years so it is time for something to stick.
 Any thoughts on the Whizzer/BSA/Cushman/Bike Shop haul? I am distracted this week with closing my business, but I do not want to miss this deal if it is a deal and I think it will be. Any comments are most welcome......Thank you!


----------



## Boris (Feb 12, 2019)

With regard to the Whizzer stuff and other motor goods, talk to Ray @mason_man. He knows a good deal about new and old. He's a straight shooter and and won't try to beat you to this guy's front door. I am way out of my league on this, but my thought would be if, since you know what the bicycle stuff is worth, that resale could bring you $15K-$20K, this would be well worth it, providing that most of the Whizzer stuff is not the "reproduction" stuff from the 1990's and early 2000's. If possible, try to make yourself visible to this guy ASAP. Friday seems like a long way off, and hopefully those who are reading this will be courteous and not try to beat a "brother of the bike" (you), out of this opportunity before you get a chance.


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 12, 2019)

If not me, then hopefully another local Caber, or if someone else is interested?....I am going to try and see if I can get over there tomorrow.....


----------



## Vincer (Feb 13, 2019)

Sounds like it could be a good opportunity. If I were you, I'd get over there as quickly as possible, especially if it's only 5 minutes away. Take a bunch of photos. If you're not able or want to go it alone, I may be interested in throwing in with you. While not an expert, I do have a fair amount of Whizzer knowledge. Good luck.


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 14, 2019)

I got it all done by 5pm today and closed down my 23 year old business, ruff day! So, now that I have no income and some free time, I am going to go and check out this collection tomorrow. I will try and get some photos if I do not buy it all......he added a couple of pictures to his posting.


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 16, 2019)

Here is what I saw today.....


Sportsman frames and parts; 2 Taiwanese schwinns in the box.



few tires.



few more tires.



Sold!



Cushman.



SOLD!



shelves of parts.



Winged Wheel - SOLD!





hiding parts.







Schwinn - I took this home.



more hiding parts.























few bike parts hiding in among these cabinets...



another Cushman under the bench.
This bundle is not for me, but if anyone else is interested, let me know, he needs to get rid of it all asap by next week, house is sold and he wants it all to go as one lot/price. I did not offer to pick through it all today and just take what I want, but I think that is where I will be tomorrow. He threw out 20k today, but after looking it all over and seeing what is not included, I think its more like 5k to do him a favor and take it all. I saw 6 whizzer motor bodies in the cabinet, but now that I think of it, no tanks, just the two powder coated ones for the Sportsmans. I don't know enough to make an educated offer, and I don't really want to be in the Whizzer parts business either, but if you do, I am happy to try and make a deal and make it work for everyone.


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 16, 2019)

few more.



Cushman under the bench.











Bantam SOLD!


----------

